# Budgie nibbling my finger



## Darkscizzar

I FINALLY got my budgie to step up outside the cage (you wouldn't believe how), so after spending some time preening on my finger, she nibbled the tip a bit. Is it a show of trust and affection? :3


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, nibbling lightly on your finger is her way of "preening" it.

Best wishes with your continued efforts in taming and bonding.*


----------



## bparakeets

That's so sweet!  My (now deceased) bird Oscar used to do this, also. I always wondered what that meant...


----------



## HappiBudgie

Lulu and Cosmo always nibble my finger after I give them millet


----------

